# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë nuk i pëlqeni anëtarit më sipër?

## elonesa

Se  di nese  ka  nje  tem te  till  apo te  ngjajshme  nese po  ateher  mund  ta mbyllni  ...vetem  se  menova  ta  kemi  nje  tem  ku  tregojm  se  qka  na pelqen  tek  antari  siper  dhe  se  qka  mendoni  per  antarin  siper  .....diskutim  te  kendeshem ....... :Lulja3:

----------


## Homer

F i r m a  lol

----------


## elonesa

Paska  emer  te  mir  si  dhe   avatari  po em  pelqen  ....

----------


## ardiana luzha

Pergjigjet qe i kthen,me shume fjal te embla :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elonesa

Hmm  te  kjo  me pelqejn  shum  gjera  duke  fillu  nga  avatari  ,  firma  ,  pastaj  menquria  dhe  dashuria  qe  posedon .....

----------


## goldian

bukuria e saj

----------


## Linda5

Sinqeriteti dhe humori qe ka :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ardiana luzha

qe e adhurojn shumica :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

ndoshta mund te jesh e bukur.....

----------


## ardiana luzha

qe eshte ngucakeq...(shaka)pjesmarrja e ti ne te  gjitha temat

----------


## ILMGAP

rockerizmi i saj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lafazane

*te qikjo mu ka begenis bukur shkonja......*


ke per at qiken .e te ki qimazun udhen fenefi navatar.

----------


## ardiana luzha

> *te qikjo mu ka begenis bukur shkonja......*
> 
> 
> ke per at qiken .e te ki qimazun udhen fenefi navatar.


 HAHHAH gjithanshmeria :Lulja3:

----------


## Nete

fotoja e avatarit,gjithashtu  edhe sjellja e saj.(per ardiana ishte)

----------


## e panjohura

Emri,dhe zgjuarsia!Per Ardiana
Nete-Eshte njeshe ne forum!

----------


## ardiana luzha

> fotoja e avatarit,gjithashtu  edhe sjellja e saj.(per ardiana ishte)


dashurin ndaj shoqeris ne F.Sh :Lulja3:

----------


## elonesa

Qe  eshte  shum  aktive  ne  forum  edhe  qe  ka  respekt  per  gjith  antaret

----------


## Boy

qe jetokemi ne te njejtin planet

----------


## Endless

asgje......

----------


## illyrian rex

njejte.................

----------

